#ubuntu-au 2011-07-11
<Octatron> Has anyone here mastered the black art of ssh tunnelling?
<gorilla> Kind of... But waiting on approval on requisition for more chickens to sacrifice on the next full moon.
<Octatron> gorilla: Cool well I have chickens wanting to run through chookhouse 5900 running ssh to another chookhouse at 5900 what gates (ports) need to be opened? 22 + 5900? and do the farmers have to exchange just their public keys or that and their private keys both ways?
<gorilla> Basically you are creating a chook run as hutch 5900 at you local chookhouse. Any chook entering that hutch will be transported via hutch 22 to the remote chook house and then to 5900 on the desintation chookhouse
<gorilla> the following should get you close: ssh -L 5900:localhost.localfarm:5900 remote.chookhouse.farm
<gorilla> regarding the exchanging keys to the chookhouses, the same rules apply as straight ssh.
<Octatron> gorilla: Thank you I'll give that a burn however when I do that and it asks for a password, is it for the ssh password or root password and for which chookhouse?
<gorilla> it should be the ssh password for the remote chookhouse. Ahh. if you are trying to connect as root or root@remote.chookhouse.farm then you need to ensure that you are allowing root to loginwith password or exchange the appropriate public keys.
<Octatron> gorilla: Do the public keys on both farms have to be placed in each chookhouse ~/? or the private keys as well? or is it one way
<gorilla> just the public keys. Get standard ssh from one chookhouse to the other working first and then move to tunneling 5900.
<Octatron> Gorilla: ok so is it a case of handing the keys over manually to a certain folder from a certain folder? or do I simply run a command?  Also, do I need to cut the keys first by running a command to create them then transfer, or do they already exist and I simply move them? Thanks for this btw 
<gorilla> Octatron: yes, just copy the relevant key over. best to cut and paste the relevant line from .ssh/id_[rd]sa.pub (I'm going from memory here)
<Octatron> gorilla: kewl, so for each farm I might have say .ssh/id_farm1.pub then id_farm2.pub etc and this would need to put into the machine I wish to pipe too from the one wishing to connect
<gorilla> Octatron: yes, or you can use the same .pub file for all machines. It simplifies admin but if the same key is compromised that all the farms becomes accessible.
 * gorilla wonders if we should post the transcipt of this irc conversation.
<Octatron> I was just thinking the same thing, I think we should :P
<Octatron> I suppose the only other thing than is to setup putty on all non-linux (Windoze) pc's and move it's repective windoze_putty.pub key across to the Linux.farm.box and watch those chooks fly!
<gorilla> Octatron: Windows... off with their heads!
<Octatron> gorilla: no no.. off with their cash!
 * gorilla prefers his chooks to be headless. No need for a GUI.
<Octatron> Thank-you I've got it working now.. I didn't put the username in on username@remote_chookhouse.farm when piping the hutches! so it was attempting to connect to the root chookhouse silly me!
<Octatron> I tried setting up a VPN but found out too late you need server 2008 for windoze users to connect more than one user and it was super touchy and slowed the network down majorly.. businesses need a way to securely access files remotely from the roadside or elsewhere
<gorilla> Ahh.. Yeah. no rooster connections.
<Octatron> Yeah I don't like to root with cockpit connections unless it's needed :P
<gorilla> Octatron: better than in the box office.
<Octatron> gorilla: all cockfighting aside, is their a command I can run to check the chookhouse 5900 is really running through hutch 22?
<Octatron> *thinks someone should make drag and drop gui for setting up ports and pipes with chookhouses down each side*
<gorilla> Octatron: It will show up in netstat on the local machine.
 * head_victim lets a bunch of chickens loose in the channel
<Octatron> Seems netstat doesn't show me port 22 being used? do I have to indeed pipe it to grep ssh?
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 14/08/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/130/detail/ | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.
<Octatron> I mean netstat doesn't show me the hutch 22 being used are the chooks running though another hutch somewhere or did the fox get them?
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 14/08/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/130/detail/ | Website: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.
<head_victim> Damn too long (sorry for the topic spam
<Octatron> hey head_victim welcome to the farmers market :P
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 14/08/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/130/detail/ | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> There we go, the forum link works now
<Octatron> head_victim how do I submit a chunk of conversation from here into the mail list?
<head_victim> Copy and paste?
<Octatron> Sorry that was silly :P I mean is there bits I need to delete out of the convo? 
<gorilla> Octatron: copy and paste to a text editor and "massage" the data first :-)
<Octatron> I've sent a chicken flavoured message to the mail-list about ssh hope it doesn't fly the coup!
<gorilla> I'll be curious as to the reaction. :-)
<Octatron> gorilla: they'll probably all have a cackle and scratch around the chookyard for grains of truth
<gorilla> heh
<head_victim> sagaci: thanks for the translation heads up, just emailed and dented/tweeted. Nice to share the good news :)
<benonsoftware> gorilla: Sorry but do you know how many people we had at the meeting last night?
<Fudge> do u need google + invites to join?
<jaddi27> Fudge, do you have an invite, or would you like one?
<Fudge> i would like one please, when i googled for it i couldnt really find anything
<jaddi27> well I don't have any, unfortunately, but yes, you do need one to get access to it
<jaddi27> I guess it is time to start asking people until you find someone with one
<Fudge> cool
<gorilla> bwright: I think we had about 6 or eight at the meeting
<gorilla> err bensonsoftware.
<head_victim> Fudge:  pm me the email account you would like an invite sent to if you're still looking for G+ invites (that goes for anyone else wanting invites as well,)
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-12
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<head_victim> If there are any C++ in here with a few minutes of spare time if they can please sing out
<head_victim> I'd just like to run an email past you, not take up hours of your time :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-14
<benonsoftware> @say
<BenzBot> benonsoftware: Error: "say" is not a valid command.
<head_victim> Hmmm a bot hey?
<elky> sigh.
<head_victim> He was still in another channel so I passed on the good news
<elky> do you think you can tell him nicely that per freenode policy he's supposed to ask the people who run channels that permission is supposed to be sought before joining bots to them?
<elky> err... that doesn't evne make sense to me.
<elky> tell him he's supposed to ask ops permission before joining bots to channels, per freenode policy.
<head_victim> Yeah I actually just pointed him to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines which states no bots in #ubuntu namespace unless already authorised.
<elky> there are some special bot play channels on freenode, he just needs to search the channels list
<head_victim> jaddi27: I've pinged the mootbot log maintainer about the log issue as well just so you know.
<jaddi27> thanks for that
<jaddi27> I just sent out the email about the meeting
<head_victim> It's fallen over before, takes a few days to come back if I recall correctly.
<jaddi27> Will the logs be available after that, or will they never be generated?
<head_victim> They usually come up after a couple of days. 
<fabricator4> Evening all
<head_victim> Gday fabricator4 
<fabricator4> Is there anything planned for software freedom day?
<head_victim> Not at this stage as far as our team goes, but by all means feel free to correct that :)
<fabricator4> :-)  what format does it normally take, what's the objective?
<head_victim> The objective is to hold a public event to encourage users to try free software (of which Ubuntu is but one of many)
<head_victim> I'd suggest contacting a local LUG to see if you can get things organised. Or just organise one yourself and invite them 
<fabricator4> OK, but surely doing it for a LUG would be a bit like preaching to the converted?
<head_victim> No, I meant getting them involved in helping you run one
<head_victim> So that you aren't duplicating efforts in the one locatin
<fabricator4> Oh.  The only LUG up this way is the Caboolture Retirees LUG :-)
<head_victim> Ah fair enough. Check out the sfd.org website, last I checked it had reasonable details on what's involved
<head_victim> Actually, that doesn't seem to work, give http://softwarefreedomday.org/ a shot
<fabricator4> OK, will do.  One of the things I was thinking about was seeing if it would be possible to have a stand at University open days.
<head_victim> That would be perfect
<fabricator4> Must be getting close to mid year enrolement, some unis have an open day.
<head_victim> Good idea
<fabricator4> I'll make some enquiries.  The only thing that concerns me is that many universities/lecturers seem stuck on Windoze.
<head_victim> Most universities have some kind of computer club setup you might be able to convince to help you run a stand at the open day. 
<fabricator4> That's a good idea.
<jaddi27> head_victim, I have updated the wiki header to have the August meeting date now
<head_victim> jaddi27: thanks mate
<head_victim> That's why I made that to do list, I kept forgetting one or two of the "little" things here and there when I didn't have it to work off.
<jaddi27> Yes, it was a good idea to make that
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-15
<blahdeblah> head_victim: any C++ programmers, you mean?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: Beats me, I got some pseudo spam I wanted to run past someone to see if it's useful to anyone or not. Being that I know nothing about it I didn't want to pass it on without having someone check it first.
<blahdeblah> Happy to look at it for you
<head_victim> @libertysys address ok?
<blahdeblah> yep
<head_victim> Cheers mate
<head_victim> It may be useful or it may just be spam :/
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I vote for spam
<head_victim> Thought so, just didn't know enough about it all to just summarily dismiss it myself if it meant the team missed out
<sagaci> translation effort is now on oneiric, it seems. +30,000 strings but that was always going to happen
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah unfortunately it will probably happen again to, in about six months or so ;)
<sagaci> that's ok we'll get it around 70,000 this cycle
<head_victim> I still chuckle when I hear you said you couldn't imagine translating something you didn't use ;)
<sagaci> well most of what's left is kde strings
<head_victim> I've gotta find more time for translations again :/
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Your lucky, you have time
<head_victim> benonsoftware: actually, I have far less disposable time than I've ever had in my life :/
<blahdeblah> anyone know of a good UDP ping-like testing tool?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: echoping?
<blahdeblah> looks interesting
 * blahdeblah tries
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-09
<sagaci> head_victim: 
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> would it be worth investigating state locos
<sagaci> head_victim: ^
<head_victim> sagaci: depends on if you believe in "build it and they will come" I guess.
<head_victim> My logic is we don't have enough to staff a national loco properly so I can't imagine how well we'd go staffing individual state groups
<head_victim> Happy to have some sort of trial for it, but I think we risk alienating most of the states
<sagaci> the couple of people in each state?
<head_victim> That and the large number of states with only one or two semi regualr contributors
<sagaci> I'd say there's a lot of ubuntu contributors but loco contributors?
<head_victim> Yeah, that's pretty much it. As well as vast numbers of Ubuntu Users not even knowing loco's exist
<head_victim> More than happy for you to put it to the list as an option and see what reaction it gets.
<head_victim> If we have 7 people put their hands up it might be worth a shot.
<sagaci> 7 per state
<head_victim> Even one energised person per state is more than we have now
<sagaci> yup
<head_victim> I'd be completely against formalising entire councils for each state
<head_victim> But setting state organisers would be something worth investigating.
<head_victim> My view is someone who is responsible for organising events. Not necessarily running them all themselves but providing assistance in getting them off the ground.
<head_victim> We have lots of people keen but very few people putting up hands at the moment when it comes to event organising.
<head_victim> I have to head off to do some other boring stuff but it's a good point you raise and happy to hear what others think on the topic.
<ikt> anyone got a huawei 3g usb modem to work on 12.04?
<sagaci> the e1762 worked
<ikt> oh
<ikt> tha'ts the one i've got here
<ikt> it doesn't connect
<ikt> GSM connection failed: (32) No cause information available
<sagaci> at least it used to
<sagaci> no fiddling but that would have been with 10.04/10, 11.04
<ikt> sagaci, did you do anything special to get it working?
<sagaci> nope, just connected, and went through the network manager setup and used the internode as the apn
<sagaci> the internode option from the menu
<sagaci> I plugged it in and you have to wait a good 30-45 seconds sometimes 
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-11
<ikt> head_victim, any ideas about bringing the au forum to life?
<ikt> might lurk around some other sub forums
<ikt> see what they do
<head_victim> ikt: sorry mate, I really don't know. Even if you're just trying to get some sort of localised discussion on there it would be a good thing I guess.
<ikt> yeah true
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-13
<blahdeblah> Morning folks. Any of you run sensors-applet on 10.04?  I installed it, but it's not showing up in the list of available applets, and i'm wondering if i have to do something else...
#ubuntu-au 2012-07-14
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I used to use it before moving to 12.04. I can't recall anything special I had to do. I just installed it, ran sensors detect and then added it to the panel. The applet itself was hardware sensors monitor. Seems odd it's not showing up
 * blahdeblah slaps forehead - i was looking for "sensors" and didn't see it
<blahdeblah> Now added, and it's taken over my whole panel with 27 different sensors! :-\
<head_victim> hah yeah then you had to go through and organise what sensors you actually wanted to use
<blahdeblah> OK - got it a bit more under control now
<Zaccy> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-11
<ikt> o_O
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-14
<jea> So if anyone is here for the meeting, welcome. However, I plan on postponing the meeting to next Saturday and doing a full email/promotion in the lead-up
<jared> jea: sorry mate, I totally forgot. Postponing was a good idea.
<jea> that is alright. I realised I hadn't sent emails, so it was not going to happen
<jared> jea: I was going to email shipit as well as I hadn't heard either way about the conf pack
<jea> ok. i wasn't too sure how that worked, so was just leaving it
#ubuntu-au 2014-07-08
<chrishawker> hello, anyone alive in here?
<jea> hi chrishawker 
<chrishawker> heya jea
<chrishawker> i need some ubuntu help.
<chrishawker> I have an Optus/Huawei E3276 4G LTE modem, which I am trying to use on 14.04 LTS
<chrishawker> how can I get it to connect?
<jea> Is that a USB one?
<chrishawker> yes, just usb only
<jea> Ok. I haven't used a USB modem for a while, nor have I used a Huawei one
<chrishawker> i know, it sucks ass...
<jea> When I did use one, I just plugged it in, then the network manager picked up the device, and allowed me to configure it
<jea> I remember having to set the APN, and then enter the username and password
<jea> After that though, it worked pretty easily. Just connect
<chrishawker> yeah, the new 4g modems don't use demand-dial interfaces, afaik.
<chrishawker> it uses a virtual ethernet port.
<jea> Oh. that is different
<jea> One of the benefits of the newer router-like 4G modems is that you don't have to configure all this
<chrishawker> yeah should be plug-n-play
<chrishawker> i'll setup a vm to test some stuff i have found, see how that goes.
<chrishawker> brb.
<jea> ok
#ubuntu-au 2014-07-09
<cross__> Hi there, I am looking for a guru who might help me with a lvm partition suspended, ioctl failure
#ubuntu-au 2014-07-11
<smecin-0x71> hey guys
#ubuntu-au 2014-07-12
<thinkingcaveman> Good morning
<thinkingcaveman> the sun is up for me in Seattle USA ~ 
<thinkingcaveman> I am lost in the world of UBUNTU and I am hoping to find a hand holder through a portion of it any way up for it 
<thinkingcaveman> kind of like waiting for the girl you think you fancy on a blind date ~ how long is long enough to wait and how long is too long 
#ubuntu-au 2015-07-06
<Dylan_> Hello
<Dylan_> Is there anyway I can get minecraft running cause when I run it just shows a white screen and then exits
<jea> I haven't tried minecraft on ubuntu before
<jea> is there any debug information in the terminal if you start it from there?
#ubuntu-au 2015-07-07
<Dylan_> No like I run it with java
<Dylan_> And like it shows a white screen and I can't get into it
<lpotter> use the java from oracle
#ubuntu-au 2016-07-12
<dalto> ANYONE HOME?
<dalto> oops (yells) .. my bad 
<blahdeblah> dalto: maybe?
<dalto> gday mate - sorry - I am an IRC noob and Linux noob ... do you have a dose of patience on hand?
<dalto> wondering if it's OK to rattle off a couple of questions
<dalto> hope my internetiquette is OK for here
<dalto> ?
<dalto> should I fire away?
<blahdeblah> dalto: you should fire away
<blahdeblah> This is a quiet channel though; for more immediate help, try the main #ubuntu channel
<dalto> already there but basically its a heap of people dropping in and out - i'll copy and paste my question into here anyway - at least it won't be sitting in a heap of drop in/out clutter - any help would be sincerely appreciated....
<dalto> So I have installed 16.04 in a Workstation 12 VM and am trying to get compiz-reloaded happening properly - I have followed the instructions here: http://blog.northfield.ws/compiz-release-announcement-0-8-12/  ....up to Step 5 (verify running) but am getting error... ImportError: No module named gi ... I have run: apt-cache search python gobject but am not sure which to install to get this working properly
<dalto> above was my question - full error: File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 30, in <module>     import gi ImportError: No module named gi
<dalto> I have since tried sudo apt-get python-gi ...but get error: Invalid operation python-gi
<blahdeblah> dalto: you want "sudo apt-get install python-gi"
<dalto> omg i seriously didnt!
<dalto> installed :0
<dalto> trying ccsm again now
<dalto> mmm - ccsm now gives Terminal error Segmentation fault (core dumped) along with popup CCSM blah blah unexpectedly do you want to send error report
<dalto> blahdeblah: no pun intended there Sir
<dalto> :)
<blahdeblah> dalto: Well, you can try sending an error report, but since that's a non-official build, I'd guess it won't get looked at.
<blahdeblah> (by Canonical)
<dalto> you mean 16.04 is not an official build?
<blahdeblah> no; that page is getting you to compile software from source which is not part of the official build
<dalto> ahh - i see
<dalto> yes i sent the report but then as you say.....
<dalto> ok so looking at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071988  I can see that someone is mentioning changing a value to 3. You need to make sure your program doesn't do 1..  I believe I have seen this mentioned in relation to Compiz and that some had success with changing a value to 2 (scratches own head and assumes possibly the Line 30 error now).
<blahdeblah> dalto: I don't know much at all about compiz.  But as a bit more background on error reports see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<dalto> will do - are you able to assist at this point in helping me navigate to /usr/bin/ccsm and getting it open to have a look in gedit please? I'm not kidding my friend - I am that new at this Linux stuff
<dalto> trying some stuff - rebooting
<dalto> blahdeblah: thx for your assistance
#ubuntu-au 2016-07-16
<syah> hi
<jea> hello
<syah> let's drink coffee
<jea> it is a possibility
<syah> very true
